# Nebraska Tire...Anybody running their snow tires?



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm getting ready to purchase snow tires for my skid steer. Looks like it's either wolf paws, westside tire, or possible this place (nebraska tire).

They list a 12-ply tire (load range F), whereas the wolf paws are only 8-ply.

Anybody try these yet?

Any other options I am missing? I'd prefer the complete assembly (wheel/tire) that I can just bolt on. Don't really want to mess with finding used wheels and having to weld to get correct bolt pattern.

Here's the link: http://www.nebraskatire.com/industrial/skid-loader


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Those are the same tires we run. Best tire out there for what your doing. We have tires in both tread patterns shown in your link. Not sure which I can say is better, but I am switching a set out on a particular machine this yr, so I will have a good comparison to go by.

Unfortunately for SnowWolf, complete snow tire/rim sets for skids can be had from many different sources now, for about half the price they sell them (sometimes less).....and as you mentioned, the smaller size snowwolfs aren't even as high of a load range.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

snocrete;1848589 said:


> Those are the same tires we run. Best tire out there for what your doing. We have tires in both tread patterns shown in your link. Not sure which I can say is better, but I am switching a set out on a particular machine this yr, so I will have a good comparison to go by.
> 
> Unfortunately for SnowWolf, complete snow tire/rim sets for skids can be had from many different sources now, for about half the price they sell them (sometimes less).....and as you mentioned, the smaller size snowwolfs aren't even as high of a load range.


I've never ran anything but stock tires on our skids. Do you notice a big difference with these tires?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Ne1;1848614 said:


> Do you notice a big difference with these tires?


yes...very big difference


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the reply snocrete.

Guess I'll give this place a try.

I'll post the results when I get them.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have purchased many tires from them for my farm equipment.. good people to deal with.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Think I'm going to try a set out.


----------

